# **Resolved** Need help with dual pedal



## D1chotomy (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi all,

I need some help here. I'm building a dual drive pedal, it's a Hotcake into an OCD. I thought wiring up the two in series would be a piece of cake, but then I saw how different the ADHD (OCD) wiring is. I guess for the buffered bypass option? So, how do I go about wiring this bad boy up? Any help would be much appreciated! Pics included. Editing to include pic I got from here in which I was going. to follow the wiring guidelines of...


----------



## Barry (Jun 27, 2020)

I would think you'd wire the switch according to the build documents and take the out that comes off the top of the board to then in of your other build


----------



## D1chotomy (Jun 27, 2020)

So the OUT of the hotcake to the IN of the OCD?


----------



## Barry (Jun 27, 2020)

Sorry, guess I should have looked at the picture, but yes, and I'm sure you've figured out you can't use 3pdt wiring board for the OCD


----------



## D1chotomy (Jun 28, 2020)

Yup, hadn't even thought about not being able to use the 3pdt board on the OCD, Until I saw that it wasn't gonna work lol. This is my first dual pedal so I'm excited to get it right. Thank you, Barry. I appreciate it.


----------



## D1chotomy (Jun 28, 2020)

***update*** It's working, sort of. Side 1, the Hotcake is good to go. However, side 2, the OCD, only works if the pots and switches are not making contact with the enclosure. As soon as I moved everything away from the enclosure a bit, it starts to work. I'm sure I've made a silly wiring mistake, but any thoughts? Seems like it shorts out against the enclosure. I can try to get better pics if needed. I'm going from the OUT of side 1 to the IN of side 2.


----------



## D1chotomy (Jun 28, 2020)

Any ideas on what would cause the second circuit to not work when making contact to the enclosure? It's fine if the pots and switches aren't making contact with the enclosure but as soon as they do it seems the pedal shorts out. I don't get it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Barry (Jun 28, 2020)

Something must be shorting to the enclosure


----------



## SteveScott (Jun 29, 2020)

You may want to double check between the switches and the pcb.  It's very easy to have something touching the switch housing that could cause a short.  Just something worth checking, may be totally something else too, but that's something I've had happen with the same pedal.  Once you get it working it should be a killer combo.


----------



## D1chotomy (Jun 29, 2020)

@SteveScott  Pretty sure you were right about one of the toggle switches touching another solder point. Unsoldered it and put a piece of electrical tape below the switch and soldered in a new one. Damn thing won't even power on now. I feel so defeated lol. I agree though, I was really stoked about this combo. I will keep working at it. I can't imagine what I could have screwed up in the process of removing a toggle switch and soldering in a new one. It at least powered up before!!!


----------



## SteveScott (Jul 1, 2020)

D1chotomy said:


> @SteveScott  Pretty sure you were right about one of the toggle switches touching another solder point. Unsoldered it and put a piece of electrical tape below the switch and soldered in a new one. Damn thing won't even power on now. I feel so defeated lol. I agree though, I was really stoked about this combo. I will keep working at it. I can't imagine what I could have screwed up in the process of removing a toggle switch and soldering in a new one. It at least powered up before!!!


Sorry about taking so long to reply, been a bit busy.  Maybe you figured it out by now, but if not, which switch did you change out?


----------



## D1chotomy (Jul 2, 2020)

@SteveScott No worries, I've been busy too without much time to work on this thing. I replaced the SPDT on/on toggle and then after that... nothing. I took it out of the enclosure so I could give everything a good look and get some pics. On a positive note, the Hotcake sounds awesome.


----------



## SteveScott (Jul 6, 2020)

D1chotomy said:


> @SteveScott No worries, I've been busy too without much time to work on this thing. I replaced the SPDT on/on toggle and then after that... nothing. I took it out of the enclosure so I could give everything a good look and get some pics. On a positive note, the Hotcake sounds awesome.


The switch pads look good from what I can see.  The only thing that looks a little questionable is the positive and negative power leads, they may be touching and short circuit.  You could try trimming them back a little.


----------



## D1chotomy (Jul 30, 2020)

Okay I’m finally done with this one. I started over on the OCD side. New PCB and rewire. This thing sounds great! I sort of stole the name from Fuzzrocious. I needed something though.


----------

